# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  USA digital cash

## jolter604

The digital dollar currency would operate alongside the paper dollar and it would be issued by the US Federal reserve which also issues the paper money. A digital dollar would not be a decentralised blockchain-based token, but rather a centralised unit at the Federal Reserve and therefore different from Bitcoin.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.trt...macy-37587/amp


Food is everything!!!

----------


## jolter604

Different crypto currency 

Food is everything!!!

----------

